# Pup seems to get tired fast.



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

5.5 month old female. She loves fetching the tennis ball, after about 3-4 throws shes very winded. I throw it pretty far, like 50 yards, she runs with 100% effort. It takes her about 10-20 minutes to recoup. It's summer so maybe shes just too hot?


----------



## DMS92 (May 11, 2015)

I would say it's probably cuz its the middle of the hottest month of the year. Imagine doing one sprint with a jacket on right now. You'd be pretty tired. Not to mention panting is normal with dogs that's how they cool themselves down cuz they can't sweat. 

My 2 year old loves fetch but right now I can only go out for like 15 minutes at a time.


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

DMS92 said:


> I would say it's probably cuz its the middle of the hottest month of the year. Imagine doing one sprint with a jacket on right now. You'd be pretty tired. Not to mention panting is normal with dogs that's how they cool themselves down cuz they can't sweat.
> 
> My 2 year old loves fetch but right now I can only go out for like 15 minutes at a time.


Yea makes sense, what about working dogs? I mean lets say you NEED your dog to work all day. Kind of defeats the purpose if they can only go for 15 mins at a time. Do you know if Mals or Dutchies can work longer?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

She's still pretty young. My boy is 1.5 years now and has much more stamina than he did when he was only 5 months. Also, I would think dogs have to build up their stamina like any other athlete. The Tennessee summer is intensely hot right now. We do most of our exercising in the early morning and late evening. We went out in the middle of the day today....but it was too hot for the dogs to do anything but chase the hose.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Police k9s suffer just like any other dog in the heat.


----------



## JG! (Feb 27, 2016)

I have an 8 month old Malinois X GSD from K9 lines and we live out in CA where it's been in the 90's-100's the past few weeks. She gets tired after a few minutes also. I just spray her feet down, give her some water and work on some obedience stuff until she's ready to go again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

What time of day are you trying to work her? It may just be too freakin hot!


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

I also think it is because it is hot. My pup has been getting very hot very quickly recently. She won't quit though. She'd die playing ball. I need to keep an eye on her and we only play for 10-15 minutes or so at a time. I have been working in making her wait more and longer and other obedience so that it's not just her running. Our long walk of the day is as early as I can get out because of the heat. My pup will be one on Monday but she was even more sensitive to the heat as a younger puppy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't take my dog out at the hottest part of the day. He's in good condition and usually handles it well for about 20 minutes but I try to avoid it. We're working on conditioning right now for a weekend we have coming up so I want him better able to tolerate the heat we may encounter but I also limit what we do outside right now even though we're presently in Washington state. We can play fetch in the house if he needs to burn off some steam. Beyond that, outside it's morning or early evening when it's not so warm out for him. Obedience work to keep his mind busy and wear him out a bit but you pup being not even 6 months old yet, it's likely a combination of being young and it being warmer out. It's harder for them to work when it's hot. Put a fur coat on and go for a mile walk. See how you're doing when you're done. That's pretty much our dogs on any given day when competeing with heat. Especially if they're young and still building up the stamina.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Does your pup stay in the house unless you are playing outside? They really have no acclimation to the heat and humidity of outdoors (mine is an indoor dog .. 3 y.o.). Early morning is the best time to play in the summer. Sometimes I will set up his pool if we are going to play later in the day so he can cool off as needed (he often just lays in the pool for long stretches of time and carries the ball back to the pool and jumps in after each throw.

Be sure that you are vigilant in keeping the pup brushed as well. Mats and build up of hair can trap the heat.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It has been crazy hot and humid in the northeast. I don't even take my dogs out until 8pm to train. Last night, it was still in the 80s at 8:30 with super high humidity. 2 retrieves on the flat, 2 starts on the send out, a bit of heeling and 20 minutes later we're back in the AC with him winded from the heat.


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

Galathiel said:


> Does your pup stay in the house unless you are playing outside? They really have no acclimation to the heat and humidity of outdoors (mine is an indoor dog .. 3 y.o.). Early morning is the best time to play in the summer. Sometimes I will set up his pool if we are going to play later in the day so he can cool off as needed (he often just lays in the pool for long stretches of time and carries the ball back to the pool and jumps in after each throw.
> 
> Be sure that you are vigilant in keeping the pup brushed as well. Mats and build up of hair can trap the heat.


Yes she is in an air conditioned room most of the time. I live in NYC, it's more humid here than other parts of the country because we are right by the water. This is her first summer so I guess she is just building her stamina up. I was just concerned that it takes her a long time to recuperate.


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

My girl is mostly black and when it is hot outside she won't leave the shade. She is just over 3 m.o. If we play fetch and I throw the ball outside of the shade she just stays in her sit position and gives me this "you know I'm not getting that, right?" look. 
Even after 5 minutes of us playing outside in the shade she comes inside and is dead to the world for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

We are in NC and when we start working with my 5 month old boy he starts panting very quickly inside or outside. It's normal. As long as she still has drive to keep fetching she is good. To help her you could give her an ice cube to help her cool down. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It could be totally normal in the hot weather. It also could be indicative of a heart condition. It might be something to check out. Some dogs actually need heart meds, some condition that if they make it to 18 or 24 months, they will be fine. Otherwise, they can drop dead. I am not sure what the symptoms are though. Maybe I can find a link.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

selzer said:


> It could be totally normal in the hot weather. It also could be indicative of a heart condition. It might be something to check out. Some dogs actually need heart meds, some condition that if they make it to 18 or 24 months, they will be fine. Otherwise, they can drop dead. I am not sure what the symptoms are though. Maybe I can find a link.


The inherited ventricular arrhythmia, does not show any cardiac symptoms. Fatigue and exercise intolerance can be caused by heart diseases, but probably more likely just hot/humid/miserable outside.


----------



## DMS92 (May 11, 2015)

NYCgsd said:


> 5.5 month old female. She loves fetching the tennis ball, after about 3-4 throws shes very winded. I throw it pretty far, like 50 yards, she runs with 100% effort. It takes her about 10-20 minutes to recoup. It's summer so maybe shes just too hot?


Is yours working lines? Well I have one showline one working line, both adults and I will say that even though when were inside the working line is alot more mellow, he has WAY more stamina then my showline and it takes a whole lot more to get him tired. Even so, puppies get tired. 5.5 months is a lot younger than you'd think. It's just deceiving to us humans cuz they are huge puppies, BUT they still are very young. like the equivalent of a 5 year old kid I'd say.


----------

